# Which Credit Unions do mortgages?



## Brendan Burgess (18 Jul 2016)

A few Credit Unions have agencies with the EBS, but which ones provide home loans directly?

St Raphael's Garda Credit Union: 









Health Services Staff Credit Union: 4%; up to €150k; up to 20 years

ASTI Credit Union - they don't seem to be doing them anymore?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 May 2018)

Revenue Credit Union

Fixed at 2.99% for up to 10 years maximum.
Maximum LTV 50%
Switchers only - house buyers need not apply
Maximum loan €150k


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 May 2018)

I am surprised that this has not been discussed more. 

The Jackal points out in this post that mortgage holders with the credit union do not need life cover as it's included automatically. 

Another advantage is that you can pay off a fixed rate credit union loan in whole or in part without penalty. 

A disadvantage would be that they will not give you a top-up at mortgage rates, whereas other lenders would.  So you would need to switch lenders. 

Brendan


----------



## RedOnion (9 May 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> am surprised that this has not been discussed more.


The biggest problem is because of restrictions on lending over 10 years, there is only a certain number of mortgages they can issue. I was speaking recently with one of the largest CUs, and they have a waiting list to get a mortgage.


----------



## wysiwyg (13 May 2018)

Credit unions offering House Loans do require the member (s) to take out Independant life cover assurance and assign it to the CU. 
While he CU may well have its own life cover on the member, this is not fully suitable for a long term House Loan.


----------



## wysiwyg (13 May 2018)

If you have a CU House Loan, there is no reason why you can’t have a top up if the purpose is to extend or refurbish the house. Clearly you can’t top up to buy a car, nor would u want to


----------

